# Ecran inouvel iPad cassé



## drfloyd (11 Juin 2012)

Voilà, l'ipad est tombé, ecran cassé... arf

(un iPad 3 16Go)

Que faire ?

- SAV Apple ? je crois qu'il ne reparent pas... je crossi qu'il remplacent par un reconditionné et demandent plus de 300e (j'ai cru lire ça sur le web)

- tenter avec mon assurance ?

Quelqu'un a deja eu ce probleme ?????????


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2012)

Ben tu appelles ton assureur lui dis que tu as cassé ton écran et s il te propose une prise en charge tu reviens nous donner son nom.....


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

l'assurance peut prendre les accidents de la vie, cela depend vraiment de ton assurance ....


Bonne chance


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> l'assurance peut prendre les accidents de la vie, cela depend vraiment de ton assurance ....
> 
> 
> Bonne chance




Tu sembles t y connaître..., peux tu nous donner le nom de cette assurance qui couvre les dégâts de son propre fait? Une sorte d omnium pour iPad c est ça? Ça doit être nouveau....


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

il m'est impossible de te donner un nom car ceci étant propre au contrat signé, chaque assurance a des propositions de contrat alléchantes...

Par contre, concernant cet ipad, le contrat doit obligatoirement être antecedent à l'accident donc la seule possibilité est d'éplucher ton contrat et voir si ils peuvent faire quelque chose pour toi...

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà eu à utiliser ce type de contrat lorsque j'ai eu un ami qui est venu chez moi et a casser ma tv par accident donc son assurance a pris tout à sa charge!!!!


----------



## Souvaroff (11 Juin 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu sembles t y connaître..., peux tu nous donner le nom de cette assurance qui couvre les dégâts de son propre fait? Une sorte d omnium pour iPad c est ça? Ça doit être nouveau....




N'importe La quelle Qui accepte de Prendre l'iPad en charge


Y'en a Qui Assurent leurs Téléphones,(moi par ex)  Certaines Personnes leurs Doigts (Des musicos) D'autres Leur mobilier(obligatoire d'ailleurs en Suisse)


----------

